# Web galleries



## Bill T (Feb 2, 2012)

I am investigating Web Galleries panel in LR3.6, have no domain yet nor ISP for host.  I am trying to find out if multiple galleries are possible on one website.  I have created two separate galleries that will not preview together.  They preview separately just fine, but I'm looking to develop a site with an index of galleries (maybe with a sample thumbnail) on the home page, and all the galleries accessible.  Can you do that in LR?


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2012)

Bill, this post happens to be addressing the same question and may interest you.

John


----------



## edgley (Feb 7, 2012)

TTG seems to be what I am after too.
However, I would like to play with it first but cannot find demo's on their site; am I just missing the area?

Cheers.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think you can download demos of the software, but there are sample galleries you can test.


----------

